# Wanting to Start Planted Betta Sorority



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

So, I want to start my first proper low tech planted tank and have a sorority.

I plan to use a Top Fin10gal LED tank.
10-20g rated top fin filter with stock media.
Stock LED lights.
Tentively no heater as my parents will raise my rent. -.- *sigh* 

I am a noob at planted tanks, but I have had a sorority of 2 a year or two ago and I loved it. Gorgeous shimmering jade green color and a wicked dark blue and phenominal pattern! I was reading sororities are best in planted tanks so I want to give it a go! But to start it needs to be super easy. 

So questions...

1) Is there anything I need to change in regards to filter and lighting?

2) Can sand be used for planting?

3) Do I need to start the tank partially flooded?

4) How dense does it need to be for a sorority?

5) What plants would you recommend? I can't go for any expensive plants at this point just in case I mess up.

6) Are there any questions I'm missing that I should be asking? Lol.

7) How many females can be put in a 10gal? (I was thinking of doing 3 but if I can do more that is better!) 

8) What fertilizer or supplement should I use?

9) Any good small bottom feeders? Or snails that won't breed like rabbits?

If I think of any other questions, I'll post them as I go.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I would get an aqueon tank or at least tetra. Top fin is a petsmart brand and then your stuck with only petsmart for filter replacements etc. Aqueon is a far superior tank. Better
Glass and quality. Also filter
Replacements are available everywhere. 
Tetra also easy to find parts.


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I second the "stay away from Petsmart branded stuff" sentiment.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

I'm not too concerned about the tank itself at the moment. I don't have the money to put into something that may not be my thing. If I spend on a tank then I have no money for fish or plants. Besides, I am already in ownership of the tank. I have what I have sadly.

Is there any reason why I would need to go for a different media? 
It has never bothered me too much to have to go for a single brand.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

You would need a least 4 girls aggression wise, you could have 6 in a 10 gallon. Depending on the temp of the room (and the stability of the temp) you might NEED a heater, bettas are tropical.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Oh sweet, in that case, I will probably do 5 lol.

I've never kept any of my bettas with a heater and I had H2O for 3-5yrs I was in Kindergarten many years ago. My grandmother said hers lasted 6yrs after she passed it down to the next family member.
We try to keep the place at a steady 72 during fall-Spring never drops past 70. 

I might get a heater but at the same time my bettas have been extremely happy in the past without.


Oh, does anyone know of any places that sell female bettas other than petsmart, but isn't too exspensive


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i know petlovers here in abbotsford has a few nice female bettas that are diffrent colors if you dont mind the drive to get them  but i would phone them first to make sure they have them in stock as i was in last saterday & they had them then


----------



## Kolat (Jul 21, 2014)

I didn't take a close look but there was a tank of them at King Ed's when I visited on Saturday. It was right at the bottom of the stairs.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Sadly I have no way out to abbotsford unless I could convince my dad to go out for cheap gas.

Where is King Ed's located again?


----------



## Kolat (Jul 21, 2014)

Kingsway in Burnaby, almost into New West.

7377 Kingsway, Burnaby, BC, V3N 3B8


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some big fat he's,thy ones and they are in a tank together and. It heated as in the goldfish section. Healthiest female bettas I've seen. Ripe with eggs . 4.00 each.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Awwww boo. :-( No way out to Burnaby. 

You don't happen to ship, do you April? Unfortunately, no one will take me there at an inexpensive price.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Bumping it up want to try to set up the tank when I get home, but need a bit more information.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Thinking of using my Aqueon 15gal column. It has stock fluorescent, and a 10-20gal capacity HOB Aqueon filter stock media.

Do female betta's and otto's cohab together?

What is better, frog its, or water lettuce?




One issue with this tank is that it is very hard to work at the bottom of it with the table it's on. 

Anyone have a stand that could hold 150lbs of vertical weight for inexpensive? I won't be able to get fish till next year at this point. Grr. Lol.
I have x1 1.5-2" peppered Cory, x1 1.5-2" albino Cory, and x1 2.5-3" Emerald Cory up for trade/partial trade for a stand.  Or Otto's, or a good plant substrate.


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Any ideas for inexpensive, lighting? My issue is 8W t-5 really doesn't seem like it would reach plants sufficently. 

Looking at LED's, but I don't even know where to start because of the 20"h


----------

